

Why is processing a sorted array faster than an unsorted array? - baptou12
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11227809/why-is-processing-a-sorted-array-faster-than-an-unsorted-array

======
dalke
This is the 20th submission of the same Stackoverflow link. The previous one
with the most comments, at 120, is
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4637196](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4637196)
.

